# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Zeleni čaj i dojenje?

## mamaja

da li netko zna jel smijem piti zeleni čaj dok dojim? čula sam da ima dosta kofeina pa nisam sigurna.

----------


## NatasaM...

Ne vjerujem da ce ti od 1 salice biti nesto.  :Smile: 
Kao i sa svime - nemoj pretjerivati i sve je OK.

----------


## Roza

Maja, nema kofeina nego teina, a definitivno ne treba pretjerivati s količinama. Mislim da je najbolje popiti jednu šalicu dnevno i to nakon podoja.
Svojevremeno sam od stručnih osoba čula da se intezitet zelenog čaja razlikuje ovisno o tome koliko dugo držiš vrećicu čaja namočenu u vrućoj vodi. E, ali nisam zapamtila koliko je treba držati...
Možda netko drugi zna!

----------


## haligali

Piše na kutiji: 4-5 minuta   :Smile:

----------


## Roza

Pročitala sam jučer u jutarnjem:
zeleni čaj
ako se vrećica drži do 3 minute u vrućoj vodi, tada se oslobađa tein, koji ima ekscitirajuće (uzbuđujuće djelovanje)
ako vrećicu čaja držiš dulje od 5 minuta, tada se oslobađa i tanin, koji ima smirujuće djelovanje

----------


## zenaida

Zeleni čaj sadrži kofein, pa trudnice i žene koje doje ne bi trebalo da piju više od jedne ili dve šoljice zelenog čaja dnevno, na osnovu preporuke Američkog dijetetskog udruženja. Ljudi sa nepravilnim radom srca ili anksiozne osobe, takođe treba da vode računa o tome koliko kofeina unose dnevno iz zelenog čaja ili iz nekog drugog proizvoda.

----------

